# Addicted to Learning



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello, my name is Reggie, and I'm addicted to learning, either through trial and error or through a classroom.

I'm an engineer by trade, however, I've studied a vast amount of subjects; Philosophy, religion, physics, chemistry, genetics, psychology, the history of comics, the changes in a mosquito's internal state when it is full of blood. 

I can't stop. I graduated high school 3 years ago, and I've never been to college, instead I take certificate classes, and basic training, doing most of my research by myself, and putting what I've learned to use through actually trying it out. I've earned 20-ish certificates and awards over the last 3 years, and I get really anxious when I'm not doing anything.

Anybody else?


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

I think obsessive learning is a type 5 enneagram thing, you may want to consider asking questions around the enneagram forums. I probably ought to catch up on these things myself, last I checked I was type 5.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

I certainly like learning. I can spend all day sitting at the computer clicking link after link about all kinds of different subjects, although I don't do that often. I almost never go into much detail though. I rather learn a bit about a whole range of subjects than to study one subject extremely well.


----------



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

Pifanjr said:


> I certainly like learning. I can spend all day sitting at the computer clicking link after link about all kinds of different subjects, although I don't do that often. I almost never go into much detail though. I rather learn a bit about a whole range of subjects than to study one subject extremely well.


Okay yeah. It's a type 5 thing. My B


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

Me too but I follow through my studies. I'm in my early 20s and I have two degrees, several diplomas and certificates. I'm not a obsessive certificate collector lol at least I don't think so.


----------



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

Blessed Frozen Cells said:


> Me too but I follow through my studies. I'm in my early 20s and I have two degrees, several diplomas and certificates. I'm not a obsessive certificate collector lol at least I don't think so.


'preciate the reply fam. It's definitely a type 5 thing then. Or like a Ti-Ni loop thing for me.

But I think two degrees and several diplomas is like borderline obsessive certificate collector heh

Side thought: The certificates I earn make me feel like I didn't really accomplish anything, and ultimately I just wasted time learning about something I'll probably use. Rather than some sort of gratification.


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

SigmaEffectual said:


> 'preciate the reply fam. It's definitely a type 5 thing then. Or like a Ti-Ni loop thing for me.
> 
> But I think two degrees and several diplomas is like borderline obsessive certificate collector heh
> 
> Side thought: The certificates I earn make me feel like I didn't really accomplish anything, and ultimately I just wasted time learning about something I'll probably use. Rather than some sort of gratification.


Might be XD 

That's true. I just like learning new stuff. I don't like applying what I already know lol So they are pretty much useless.


----------



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

Blessed Frozen Cells said:


> Might be XD
> 
> That's true. I just like learning new stuff. I don't like applying what I already know lol So they are pretty much useless.


Hehe...
I like applying what I know, but like I'm probably never going to use chemistry as a blue collar mechanic.. :tongue:


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

I love learning but procrastination is my temptress.


----------

